# [Controle à distance] VNC server par xorg

## oxomichael

Bonsoir,

J'ai une machine qui tourne 24/24 et j'ai besoin d’accéder à distance, à une interface graphique aussi bien dans mon réseau local et sinon par tunnel ssh de l’extérieure.

Avec Gnome 2.x, je faisais de l'auto-login et vino-server configurer avec les bons paramètres.

Gnome 3.x est vraiment trop lourd donc je suis passé à xfce avec slim pour l'auto-login

Et j'ai installé tigervnc, etc, configurer à la va vite.

J'arrive à me connecter mais dès que j'essaie de taper quelque chose au clavier alors je me fait jetté.

Qui aurait de l'aide sur ce problème ou une autre solution ?

----------

## geekounet

Ya des chances que ça vienne du "à la va-vite", et on ne peut pas deviner ta conf par divination, donc il faudrait que t'en dises un peu plus...  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Ouais probablement. Même le titre du topic a été mis "à la va-vite"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oxomichael

Voici donc la conf de xorg après l'install de tigervnc

tigervnc est bien installé avec le flag server et xorgmodule

```

Section "ServerFlags"

 Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"

 Option "AutoEnableDevices" "Off"

 Option "AllowEmptyInput" "On"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

 Identifier "X.org Configured"

 Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

 ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

 FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

 FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

 FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

 FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

 FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

 Load "vnc"

 Load "glx"

 Load "dbe"

 SubSection "extmod"

  Option "omit xfree86-dga"

 EndSubSection

 Load "record"

 Load "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier     "Monitor0"

 VendorName     "Unknown"

 ModelName      "Iiyama PLB2403WS"

 HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

 VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

 Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier  "Card0"

 Driver      "nouveau"

 VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

 BoardName   "GeForce 8400 GS"

 BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

 Option     "NoDDC" "true"

 Option     "DDC" "off"

 Option     "UseEDID" "false"

 Option     "EnableRandR12" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 Option     "PasswordFile"    "/home/.vnc/passwd"

 Identifier "Screen0"

 Device     "Card0"

 Monitor    "Monitor0"

 DefaultDepth 24

 SubSection "Display"

    Depth   24

    Modes   "1024x768"

 EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## oxomichael

En passant plus de temps, j'ai trouvé une solution alternative...

Donc on installe xfce4 et slim 

Dans le fichier /etc/slim.conf

```

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

default_user        simone

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

auto_login          yes

```

Ainsi la session sera automatiquement loggé sur le bon utilisateur.

Dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/xdm

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="slim"

```

Maintenant, on va utiliser x11vnc et le tutoriel présent ici : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X11VNC

En utilisant plus particulièrement la partie User Server

Bien sur, il faut bien prendre en compte que comme la session est déjà ouverte sur xfce, cela peut poser des problèmes de sécurité.

Il faudra tester avec l'auto-login si cela fonctionne.

Le seul inconvénient est, que je doit relancer à la main si la machine a pour une raison ou une autre redémarrer, genre coupure de courant.

Il faut donc se connecter en SSH et relancer x11vnc.

----------

